# Help Identifying Atlas Lathe



## Sixx

Got this Atlas lathe cheap but not sure what model it is. It's 10" And overall length is around 42" long. 
Can only make out the numbers "01575" on the bed, also has a number "2" above those numbers.

Has 10-247 cast in behind the change gears. Other than that no other identifying numbers.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jerald


----------



## Ulma Doctor

looks to be a TH42.
if you look at the tailstock end of the ways, on the very end, there may be a serial number plate.
that will give the model and serial number.
heres a link to some info that may be helpful,
http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/


----------



## wa5cab

It's most likely an early Model 1042.  It has babbit bearings and a vertical countershaft.  It could have been a V42 (which is a vertical countershaft babbit bearing 10F) but 10-247 would be an early left gear guard part number.  10D and 10F would have had one with part # 10D-247.  Plus it has the fabricated change gear guard which only appeared in the Atlas (and Craftsman on the 12") in about 1935 & 1936.  It isn't a 10A, 10B or 10C because it has both back gears and change gears.  And it isn't an upgraded 10E because the 10E as sold was a stripped down 10D that you could later buy the rest of the bells and whistles for and it would have had 10D-247 on the left guard.  It also has the early symetrical (nearly square) bed legs.  And it has the early wagon top compound slide with the early small wheel instead of crank and the early tailstock (all straight lines instead of curves).

The two solid handwheels on the carriage are not originals.  Everything else that I can see seems to be original.

If you look at the right gear guard, you should find 10-246 cast into it.  Somewhere on the headstock you should find either 10-2 or 10-2A.

If the numbers "01575" are stamped into the top of the bed down at the tailstock end, that's the serial number.  Early models of the 10" (and 12") would have had an Atlas or Craftsman nameplate on the back side of the bed with the model number stamped on it.  But these seem to mostly be missing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

that's why Robert's the Guru!!!


----------



## wa5cab

Heh heh.  I forgot to add that Atlas lathes this early and in this condition and state of completeness are rare.  That was a good find.


----------



## Sixx

wa5cab said:


> It's most likely an early Model 1042.  It has babbit bearings and a vertical countershaft.  It could have been a V42 (which is a vertical countershaft babbit bearing 10F) but 10-247 would be an early left gear guard part number.  10D and 10F would have had one with part # 10D-247.  Plus it has the fabricated change gear guard which only appeared in the Atlas (and Craftsman on the 12") in about 1935 & 1936.  It isn't a 10A, 10B or 10C because it has both back gears and change gears.  And it isn't an upgraded 10E because the 10E as sold was a stripped down 10D that you could later buy the rest of the bells and whistles for and it would have had 10D-247 on the left guard.  It also has the early symetrical (nearly square) bed legs.  And it has the early wagon top compound slide with the early small wheel instead of crank and the early tailstock (all straight lines instead of curves).
> 
> The two solid handwheels on the carriage are not originals.  Everything else that I can see seems to be original.
> 
> If you look at the right gear guard, you should find 10-246 cast into it.  Somewhere on the headstock you should find either 10-2 or 10-2A.
> 
> If the numbers "01575" are stamped into the top of the bed down at the tailstock end, that's the serial number.  Early models of the 10" (and 12") would have had an Atlas or Craftsman nameplate on the back side of the bed with the model number stamped on it.  But these seem to mostly be missing.



Thanks for all the info and yes after looking at it again the 10-247 is cast into the left gear cover with 10-246 in the right cover.

Also glad to hear that this was a good find.  I got it with some tooling for $400. Was kinda wary at first but figured after looking at parts on ebay that I could part it out and make my money back.
The babbit is in good condition for it's age and both have around .002 clearance without any shims, which I would say is right around perfect for clearance. Overall the machine is in good condition except for the #20 change gear is worn pretty good. But figured that seeing as it's the main one used.

I'm going to eventually clean it and repaint but was to excited to start using it once I got it home. Also going to make some new handles for the carriage as the ones on it are small and pain in the butt to use.

Would you happen to know of the color of the paint it originally had? It's a blueish-gray color and kinda like to go back with that if I new of a good match. I painted the change gear cover and gear guards MF gray today but not sure I like that color much.
It is missing one of the OD chuck jaws and I can't seem to find any replacements anywhere on the web so will end of buying a new chuck eventually. Unless anyone here would have any ideas where to find replacement jaws. They have a 61 stamped into them.

Once again thanks for the info, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wa5cab

[QUOTE="Sixx, post: 326032, member: 24442"
Would you happen to know of the color of the paint it originally had? It's a blueish-gray color and kinda like to go back with that if I new of a good match. I painted the change gear cover and gear guards MF gray today but not sure I like that color much.
It is missing one of the OD chuck jaws and I can't seem to find any replacements anywhere on the web so will end of buying a new chuck eventually. Unless anyone here would have any ideas where to find replacement jaws. They have a 61 stamped into them.

Once again thanks for the info, greatly appreciate it. [/QUOTE]

The closest readily accessible match to the original Atlas 1930's and 1940's color seems to be Rustoleum Dark Machinery Gray.  Around 1950 they changed to the lighter Machinery Gray.  The Craftsman machines varied from dark blue-gray to blue-green to green.  But I think Atlas stuck with the same dark gray throughout the entire period.

Someone recently replied to a similar chuck jaw question with a suggestion to try General Tools.  Otherwise I don't really know.  Luckily, I've never needed to find replacement jaws.  If you do find replacements, you'd probably need to regrind them to match.  Not difficult but you'll need some sort of tool post grinder and a jig to properly preload the jaws.


----------



## GlennB

That's a 1934 10 inch for sure. Here is mine...


wa5cab said:


> Heh heh.  I forgot to add that Atlas lathes this early and in this condition and state of completeness are rare.  That was a good find.


That is a 1934 ten inch for sure. Here is mine...100% original including the motor. One handwheel may have been replaced at some point. My grandfather bought it right out of high school. I inherited it from him. Stamp on bed way is D1641


----------



## wa5cab

The lathe shown above probably dates from 1936.  It still has the fabricated change gear guard but has Timken bearings.  First known mention of Timken bearings is in catalog #25, thought to date from late 1936.  It also has the asymmetrical legs also thought to date from late 1936.  

The other machine referred to could date from 1934.  It has babbit bearings and symmetrical legs.  The only known earlier Atlas catalogs showing metal working lathes are 15 (1935), 8 (1934) and 5 (1932).


----------

